
Life hacking lessons from videogames - neilkakkar
https://theascent.pub/how-to-hack-your-life-like-a-video-game-4e87f3c83b46?source=friends_link&sk=e841910360fc6e6af5c7e25f501a82be
======
camhart
Runescape was my first experience botting... helped eventually lead me to
realizing residual income is the way to go.

